# Is this really a Schwinn Panther?



## kreika (Jan 9, 2018)

I always thought the Panther had chrome fenders and chromed front of tank??? Did someone get creative and a Panther decal later?
https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/vintage-cruiser-1949-schwinn/6449002800.html


----------



## stoney (Jan 9, 2018)

I don't know it all but---I don't think it is a Panther. I believe Panthers had chrome rims, chrome on the front of the tank and chrome fenders. Also a 2 tone chain guard.


----------



## kreika (Jan 9, 2018)

stoney said:


> I don't know it all but---I don't think it is a Panther. I believe Panthers had chrome rims, chrome on the front of the tank and chrome fenders. Also a 2 tone chain guard.




I thought that also.


----------



## kreika (Jan 9, 2018)

Did a close up on that decal. Looks old but we know how tricky some people can be.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Not a Panther. That decal could have been there for years though. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 9, 2018)

*Its a panther chainguard on a Hornet - The chainguard is original to another bicycle - the original Hornet chaingaurd would be green & ivory like the rest of the bicycle - It's all in the details - *


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 9, 2018)

You can see the incorrect chainguard hardware in the pics.definitely changed out.


----------



## vincev (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm thinkin a deluxe Hornet with wrong chainguard.??


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2018)

Yep, a Hornet with the wrong guard. But the seller will argue that point.


----------



## hellshotrods (Jan 9, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, a Hornet with the wrong guard. But the seller will argue that point.




from the ad > : "looking for $1000 or best offer. "   - He's going to be looking for a long time.......


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2018)

hellshotrods said:


> from the ad > : "looking for $1000 or best offer. "   - He's going to be looking for a long time.......



I'm thinking the people in that area would be hot to trot at that price. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks like a pretty nice bike either way.


----------

